
If True, This Could Be One of the Greatest Discoveries in Human History - mcenedella
https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-if-true-this-could-be-one-of-the-greatest-discoveries-in-human-history-1.6828318
======
rman666
Behind pay wall :-(

~~~
ackfoo
Outline.com

------
cordonbleu
Oumuamua. “It waited in place, like a buoy in the ocean, until the ‘ship’ of
the solar system ran into it.”

suggests the object was stationary, until it was [influenced] by our solar
system, and made orbit, "in a strange manner" according to previous articles i
have read.

here are a couple of helpfuls perhaps.V

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oumuamua](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oumuamua)

[https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/11/07/the-science-behind-
th...](https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/11/07/the-science-behind-those-viral-
oumuamua-alien-spacecraft-stories/)

